# How can I work with photographers around the world?



## kahakura (Jun 24, 2016)

The personal branding sites I create need photo shoots for each of my customers. Customers can live in an country near any very good photographer. 

I want to know how I can partner with talented photographers that will offer photo-shoots to professionals in their area (the photographer's city) so that I can create their personal branding site on brandme.name

How can I find photographers who might be interested in offering photo-shoots on their websites expressly for my personal branding site creation service?


----------



## kahakura (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey I want to photographers who can also offer to take video of the customer. 
Talented photographers who can create brilliant video and photos for BrandMe.name personal branding launch-sites.


----------



## kahakura (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh. And another thing. I want these to be artistic creative works. A real high-end showcase of the customer in many different environments, clothing, and lighting or times of day.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2016)

kahakura said:


> How can I work with photographers around the world?


Pay them whatever it is they charge for their services.
The real high-end pro photographers get paid very well to showcase a customer in many different environments, clothing, lighting and/or times of day.


----------



## kahakura (Jun 25, 2016)

KmH said:


> kahakura said:
> 
> 
> > How can I work with photographers around the world?
> ...



Not quite the solution that fits. I want to know how to find a photographer to work as a partner in offering a service into their market that neither of us can do alone. I have all other team members in position. Now I need to find a photographer (several in fact) who wants to be a partner in offering a new service to the prospects in their market. I  want to find a photographer who will offer this new service into their market.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 25, 2016)

Well if I figured it out, I'd probably be your competitor.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 25, 2016)

kahakura said:


> Hey I want to photographers who can also offer to take video of the customer.
> Talented photographers who can create brilliant video and photos for BrandMe.name personal branding launch-sites.



Pick me!  Pick me!  I shoot videos and photos with my cell phone.  Is that good enough?


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2016)

So you want photographers to provide their expert services at no charge or at a greatly reduced rate?

From a business perspective how could a photography business benefit in a substantial way from working with you?


----------



## Designer (Jun 25, 2016)

kahakura said:


> I want to know how I can partner with talented photographers ..


1. find them on the internet

2. send them a note

3. be sure to mention the "partner" aspect


----------



## rlemert (Jun 25, 2016)

In order to convince a professional photographer to work with you, you're going to need to show them how the partnership will benefit him. What are you offering that he cannot obtain on his own?

In order to answer this question, you need to take a step back to understand how the professional photographer is already working. You need to understand his pain points and his business model - which KmH has already described in fairly basic terms.

Any photographer who decides to work with you is going to do so because of how it helps him - NOT because of what it does for you. Your posts do not provide any of this information. They are, admittedly, very brief - but I suspect that if you were able to clearly elucidate the benefit your proposal offers you would already know how to approach your target photographers directly.


----------

